# Diane Monaco / Micheal Monaco / Bearjazz / DianeThePunk



## Cynical (Dec 29, 2016)

While observing the glorious "El Nino gonna get deported" drama in the TransLifeLine main thread, @Marvin stumbled across a white knight of said "El Nino", who preemptively blocked him:




Marvin said:


> View attachment 168236
> 
> I didn't even say anything to them yet!



I figured there had to be a little more to this imbecile than paranoia, so I did a little digging:


https://twitter.com/Bearjazz

Paranoid tranny shit, multiple crying jags about how they want to kill themselves, confirmed Norasphere member, swapping tweets with some Something Awful lolcows, and more can be found here.

https://www.youcaring.com/dianemonaco-710393 (includes name, location, and picture)

http://archive.md/pKp4l

Gave me the first major place to start looking into this histrionic moron.

http://socialblade.com/twitch/user/bearjazz/futureprojections
*dianetmonaco@gmail.com*

@zedkissed60 is to thank for:

https://www.reddit.com/user/BearJazzSA

Pretty tame, just some sperging about Shin Megami Tensei and music stuff.

http://bearjazzsa.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/h5bq5

This doesn't look like the "kink blog"they mentioned having on their Twitter, but it's a gold mine of SJW crazy shit, as well as some other miscellaneous sperging.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Lead-Paint-55620784382/about/
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Lead-Paint-55620784382/about/
Are a member of this band, their "deadname" can be found here.

@zedkissed60 to thank again:

https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-monaco-b1150237

http://archive.md/vWvEs

Linkedin with more information, full deadname is Micheal Monaco. Bizzarely, he almost seems respectable with what is presented.

http://archives.explorecarroll.com/news/4229/radio-nowhere/

http://archive.md/mPv9t

More info, including a pre trooning pic. Not a great shot, but he doesn't look half as fucked up as he does as a troon, confirms he had a job as a station manager for a radio station.

Shit must have gone south since then, since he constantly bitches about money these days on his Twitter and Tumblr.

https://www.charitylivestream.com/event/your-asshole-dads-castle-is-back-again/

http://archive.md/Uo2Nl

Provides their phone number, confirms their Twitch Channel, and you guessed it, they raise money for the TLL scammers.

@yawning sneasel found proof they are Facebook buddies with Nina, Greta's child bride.



yawning sneasel said:


> I searched the number on Facebook and this facebook came up
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Hitoshura.Naoki/friends?pnref=lhc
> 
> ...



And they have apparently read the TLL thread and are very pissed at how we refer to Nina:


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Dec 29, 2016)

Where does this freak get the idea child bride's detention was unlawful?  

Like I know the real answer is she thinks _any_ detention of a PoC is unlawful but still.  It all seems really cut and dry to me.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 29, 2016)

Cynical said:


> View attachment 168296
> 
> While observing the glorious "El Nino gonna get deported" drama in the TransLifeLine main thread, @Marvin stumbled across a white knight of said "El Nino", who preemptively blocked him:
> 
> ...


You mean Pajeet "when it's brown, flush it down" Ashitstreet?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 29, 2016)

BearJazzSA? Something to do with SomethingAwful?


----------



## Cynical (Dec 29, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> BearJazzSA? Something to do with SomethingAwful?



He tweets a bunch of SA cows, so he likely has an account there.

Anyone who can do digging on Something Awful might want to look him up, seems he uses either "bearjazz" or some name related to Shin Megami Tensei everywhere he goes.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 29, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Where does this freak get the idea child bride's detention was unlawful?
> 
> Like I know the real answer is she thinks _any_ detention of a PoC is unlawful but still.  It all seems really cut and dry to me.


I'm wagering that it has more to do with Pajeet's status as a tranny than the fact that he's a poc.

And as we all know anytime the law catches up with one of these degenerates they scream "REEEEEE TRANSMYSOGINY!!!"


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 29, 2016)

Cynical said:


> He tweets a bunch of SA cows, so he likely has an account there.


So another troon, then. I wonder if she's friends with Fire by extention.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 29, 2016)

Cynical said:


> He tweets a bunch of SA cows, so he likely has an account there.
> 
> Anyone who can do digging on Something Awful might want to look him up, seems he uses either "bearjazz" or some name related to Shin Megami Tensei everywhere he goes.


Paging @repentance


----------



## bottomfeeder (Dec 29, 2016)

People he's dating. Both of them get waaay more attention on social media than he does, which is always a hopeful setup for slap fights and abuse/rape accusations upon breakup.

Achter
https://twitter.com/h34rken
https://archive.md/4x0dj

Emily - writes a webcomic that seems to be centered around a trans superhero? 
https://twitter.com/thebluevalkyrie
https://archive.md/ubkCF


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 29, 2016)

Cynical said:


> View attachment 168296
> 
> While observing the glorious "El Nino gonna get deported" drama in the TransLifeLine main thread, @Marvin stumbled across a white knight of said "El Nino", who preemptively blocked him:
> 
> ...



Confirmed for Norasphere blocklist and SJWBot blocklist.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Dec 30, 2016)

I honestly don't get how you can be "sex repulsed" and "Asexual" but run a kink blog.  Like, how???  Kinks are basically about sexuality/ sexual situations, yet being Ace would preclude all of that.  Ugh.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 30, 2016)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> I honestly don't get how you can be "sex repulsed" and "Asexual" but run a kink blog.  Like, how???  Kinks are basically about sexuality/ sexual situations, yet being Ace would preclude all of that.  Ugh.



Being super duper special transcends your filthy cis logic.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 30, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Being fucking retarded transcends your filthy cis logic.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## repentance (Dec 30, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Paging @repentance



I'll have a look a bit later and see what I can find.





Post history is mostly games and computer forums.  Nothing in the troon thread, D&D or GBS.





Only 4 posts this year, all in Let's Play.

2015 posts confirm Chicago as place of residence.


----------



## repentance (Jan 9, 2017)

As if white-knighting Greta and Nina wasn't enough, Bear Jazz has now auto-banned on Something Awful over the Shmorky related drama.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Jan 9, 2017)

this Pajeet deportation drama is a goldmine, plenty of people of interest involved in the case, it's even better when you dig even a little


----------

